# Absolutely Darling Girl's Knit Cardigan



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

This pattern is available free at the Universal Yarn Website: Rad Ruffles Cardigan

http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=695


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Love this! I've printed it out, now to find the time......


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How cute. Love them ruffles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

how cute!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Super cute - but I can also envisage the ruffle edges covered in spaghetti sauce and/or ice cream!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Super cute - but I can also envisage the ruffle edges covered in spaghetti sauce and/or ice cream!


my first thought too! very pretty though!


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Super cute - but I can also envisage the ruffle edges covered in spaghetti sauce and/or ice cream!


You are so right. Plan B: we make the ruffled cuffs detachable, hook them together and tie them around the neck for a flounce bib. When the bib has served its purpose through the spaghetti main course and the ice cream, we remove the flounce and the little diva continues to rock this garment with a 3/4 sleeve. I would think the experienced knitter could adapt the pattern into a dress/tunic as well, eliminate 2 of the 3 sleeve ruffles....


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Holly E said:


> You are so right. Plan B: we make the ruffled cuffs detachable, hook them together and tie them around the neck for a flounce bib. When the bib has served its purpose through the spaghetti main course and the ice cream, we remove the flounce and the little diva continues to rock this garment with a 3/4 sleeve. I would think the experienced knitter could adapt the pattern into a dress/tunic as well, eliminate 2 of the 3 sleeve ruffles....


LOL!!!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

very cute


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Precious!! Thanks for sharing...wish that the twin sisters that I knit for were still small enough to wear this pattern! LOL


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Precious!! Thanks for sharing...wish that the twin sisters that I knit for were still small enough to wear this pattern! LOL


Actually, I was impressed with the range of sizes this pattern covered--
SIZES 
2 (4, 8, 10) year 
Shown in 4 Year size.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute and frilly! Thanks for the pattern.


----------

